# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  2100 Graft results by Dr. Hakan DOGANAY of Turkey, FUE

## Hakan Doganay, MD

These are 2100 grafts, before and after results. 

For this operation, Choi Hair Transplanter / implanter Pen technique was used. With this technique, I use small pen needles which has 6-7-8mm diameters for planting grafts into recipient sites. After the surgery, patient's recovery is faster and the result is natural. 

To extract the grafts from the donor area, we use small blade called micro-motor, it has 0.7-0.8 mm diameter and does not harm donor hairs' roots. 

you can check more results:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13297
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13255
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13214
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13361
Thanks

FOR CONSULTATION: www.hakandoganayfue.com 

CONTACT: info@hakandoganayfue.com

Our IAHRS Web page
http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant...hakan-doganay/

----------


## Conpecia

excellent results!

----------


## J_B_Davis

WOW! That's a great hair transplant!

----------


## brunobald

Nice results was this guy on any meds to treat his hairloss before or after the procedure? Seems like his hair has thickend up somewhat all over his scalp.

----------


## fred970

Impressive!

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your comments. We will keep posting more results.

Thanks

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear Brunobald, 

This patients uses Minoxidil 5&#37;.

Thanks

----------


## Spex

This is a great result - well done.
Regards
Spex

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your email. You will see more results from our clinic

Thanks

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Here is another case(1693 grafts) closer to this 2100 graft case: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...FUE?highlight=

Thanks

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

We update this case with new pictures that you can see more details.

*BEFORE/AFTER* 









*BEFORE/AFTER*

----------

